

Ask HN: Chat Integration Software - thewordpainter

We don't want to stray too far away from perfecting our core competency so we're evaluating the integration of an outside chat software to compliment our existing product.<p>Can anybody point me to any other quality options outside of meebo? Thanks in advance!
======
atgm
What do you mean by "chat integration software?" Are you trying to put chat in
a website? Do you want a program that combines multiple chat services?

